# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer

## Theo2000

Artikel in raum&zeit

Die tödlichen Irrtümer der Krebs(AIDS -Therapeuten


Ich habe es zufällig gefunden, und wollte es nur zur Information hier einstellen. Sicher ist das bei diesen aktiven Menschen im Forum längst bekannt.

Es geht in diesem Artikel um L-Glutathion und L-Cystein

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Theo,

man muss auch den Gluthathionspiegel feststellen. 

Gluthathion / Lymphoz. (ist wichtig) 1,74 ( 0,8 - 3,5) könnte besser sein, ich bin ja auch krank!!!


Gruß Konrad

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Theo?,
was ist das für ein Beitrag?
Wo ist der eingestellt?

gruß Horst a

----------


## Theo2000

> Hallo Theo,
> 
> man muss auch den Gluthathionspiegel feststellen. 
> 
> Gluthathion / Lymphoz. (ist wichtig) 1,74 ( 0,8 - 3,5) könnte besser sein, ich bin ja auch krank!!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo Konrad ---------- hast Du den Artikel gelesen ? Nein ? Dann lies ihn doch einfach mal...

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., was ist das für ein Beitrag?
> Wo ist der eingestellt?


Dank Rudolf, *hier!*

WW

----------


## Theo2000

Danke dass Du das hier reingestellt hast...  Nächste Woche bin ich bei der OP..... habe schon Angst..

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...  Nächste Woche bin ich bei der OP..... habe schon Angst..


Ich drücke dir die Daumen, beide ganz fest !!

WW

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo,
ich wundere mich, dass der Artikel über das Interview mit dem " genialen Forscher " bisher kommentarlos geblieben ist; oder gibt es einen Thread an anderer Stelle?
Jürgen

----------


## Harro

*Suchen

*Hallo, Jürgen, wenn man unter "Suchen" oben den Namen Kremer eingibt und auf Beiträge klickt, bekommt man etliche Hinweise. Bitte, lies auch mal dies:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...emer#post28137

Noch ein Hinweis: http://www.cellsymbiosis-netzwerk.de...nach-dr-kremer

*"Die großen Tugenden machen einen Menschen bewundernswert, die kleinen Fehler machen ihn liebenswert"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hutschi,
ich habe den von Theo2000 erwähnten Artikel gelesen. Die biologisch/medizinischen Aussagen zu der Cellsymbiosetherapie vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ein Urteil zu den übrigen Aussagen in dem Artikel wie z.B. " genialer Forscher mit bahnbrechenden wissentschaftlichen Arbeiten" oder dass" die Pharmaindustrie mit aggressiven Zellgiften ungezählte Menschen umgebracht haben" wie auch, dass" Substanzen verabreicht werden die gesetzmäßig Aids und Krebs erzeugen"  und die insbesondere für Schwerstbetroffenen tröstliche Feststellung " keine unnötige Angst zu haben, da ja Krebs weder bösartig noch zwangsläufig tödlich ist" etc. traue ich mir allerdings zu und ziehe daraus meine Schlüsse was von den übrigen Thesen zu halten ist.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Harro

*Meinungsuerung

*Hallo, Jrgen, Deinen Worten knnte man fast entnehmen, dass Du davon ausgehst, ich wrde mich mit den ber Kremer geschriebenen Artikeln identifizieren. Das ist ganz bestimmt nicht der Fall. Eine Aussage ist mir jedoch nach nun auch von meiner Seite erstem intensivem Lesen des Link von Rustra besonders aufgefallen:

* Die durchschnittliche berlebensdauer von Krebspatienten nach Chemotherapie betrug gem einer Langzeituntersuchung im Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum 3.5 Jahre mit Chemo - ohne Chemo 12 Jahre"
* 
Auch ber Azathioprin habe ich mich mal kundig gemacht:  http://www.akdae.de/40/Azathioprin.pdf

Auch AZT hat mich neugierig gemacht: http://www.hiv.ch/rubriken/therapie/medikamente/zdv.htm

Schlielich wollte ich auch noch etwas ber das Glutathion-System wissen: http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.d...6-46/titel.htm

Wenn man sich immer jeden Schuh anziehen wollte, tten einem so langsam die Fsse weh.

*Die Verzweiflung schickt uns Gott nicht, um uns zu tten, er schickt sie uns, um neues Leben in uns zu erwecken"
*(Hermann Hesse)

Gru Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , ich wundere mich, dass der Artikel ber das Interview mit dem " genialen Forscher " bisher kommentarlos geblieben ist; ...


Vermtulich geht's mir wie dir, marsjrg, ich habe meine liebe Not mit den Kremerschen Thesen insbesondere der Verquickung zwischen Aids und Krebs. Andererseits erlebe ich auch, wie hilflos die meisten Schulmediziner reagieren, wenn ihnen Flle wie meiner begegnen.

Es gibt offenbar einige Mitstreiter, die auf Kremer stehen. Ich kann das in in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen - frher oder spter ist man als Schwerbetroffener in unserem Medizinsystem weich geklopft und reif fr Dr. Kremer und Hp Meyer.

Ich selbst warte hier auf die ersten nachvollziehbaren und belegbaren Erfolgsmeldungen.

WW

----------


## marsjrg

Hallo Hutschi,
um himmelswillen wie kommst Du zu dieser Vermutung. Ich kenne Deine Beitrge hier im Forum und gerade weil ich selbst den Ausagen von Dr. Kremer mehr als skeptisch gegenberstehe ( freundlich ausgedrckt ) wrde ich bestimmt nicht davon ausgehen, da Du Dich damit identifizierst. Ich stimme da Winfried in vollem Umfang zu und habe auch Verstndnis, wenn ein Schwerstbetroffener in seiner Verzeiflung nach jedem Strohalm greift.  
Meine Kommentare zu dem Beitrag sollten nur meine Verwunderung zum Ausdruck bringen, dass trotz dieser haarstrubenden Thesen hier im Forum Schweigen im Wald herrschte, whrend jede Fernsehsendung oder Presseverffentlichung kritisch kommentiert wird.
Jedenfalls ist in der Plauderecke das Thema korrekt augehoben.
Gre Jrgen

----------


## RuStra

> Jedenfalls ist in der Plauderecke das Thema korrekt augehoben.
> Gre Jrgen


Hallo Jrgen,

was in der Plauderecke "korrekt aufgehoben" ist, ist dein unernstes Herangehen an dir als suspekt erscheinende Thesen. 

Erst schreibst Du:



> Die biologisch/medizinischen Aussagen zu der Cellsymbiosetherapie *vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen*


dann weisst du aber ganz genau:



> Meine Kommentare zu dem Beitrag sollten nur meine Verwunderung zum Ausdruck bringen, dass trotz dieser *haarstrubenden Thesen* hier im Forum Schweigen im Wald herrschte





> 


Falls du inhaltliche argumentieren willst, knnen wir uns ja in den entsprechenden Diskussions-Fden zu Dr.Kremer hier im Forum wiedertreffen. 
Meine eigene Seite zu Kremer hat noch gengend Platz, um deine eventuelle schlssige Argumentation aufnehmen zu knnen. Also nur zu!

grsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Anonymous1

> --- frher oder spter ist man als Schwerbetroffener in unserem Medizinsystem weich geklopft und reif fr Dr. Kremer und Hp Meyer.
> 
> Ich selbst warte hier auf die ersten nachvollziehbaren und belegbaren Erfolgsmeldungen.
> 
> WW


Bleib hart!

Dieter

----------


## RuStra

> Bleib hart!
> 
> Dieter


Sehr witzig!
Winfried will immer alles fertig gekocht serviert bekommen.
Vielleicht tut ihr beiden euch zusammen und recherchiert mal den aktuellen Stand, den ihr von irgendjemand anderen einfordert, ja?

Rudolf

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo WW,

lass Dich nicht weichklopfen, von wem auch immer.

Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Zu viele Imponderabilien

*Hallo, man mchte so gern manches nachvollziehen knnen, wenn man es denn realistisch knnte. Das ist aber unzweifelhaft in Anbetracht der vielen ungeklrten Behauptungen auch fr einen optimistisch eingestimmten Leser eher nicht mglich. Allein mit den Denkansten kme man in Verzug mit einer erschpfenden Auswertung.

*"Es gibt mehr Leute die kapitulieren, als solche die scheitern"
*(Henry Ford)

Gru Hutschi

----------


## Theo2000

> Vermtulich geht's mir wie dir, marsjrg, ich habe meine liebe Not mit den Kremerschen Thesen insbesondere der Verquickung zwischen Aids und Krebs. Andererseits erlebe ich auch, wie hilflos die meisten Schulmediziner reagieren, wenn ihnen Flle wie meiner begegnen.
> 
> Es gibt offenbar einige Mitstreiter, die auf Kremer stehen. Ich kann das in in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen - frher oder spter ist man als Schwerbetroffener in unserem Medizinsystem weich geklopft und reif fr Dr. Kremer und Hp Meyer.
> 
> Ich selbst warte hier auf die ersten nachvollziehbaren und belegbaren Erfolgsmeldungen.
> 
> WW


Etwas sehe ich als erwiesen an lieber WinfriedW

der Leidensweg eines Menschen bei Anwendung von Zytostatika kann ich nun aus aktuellem Anlass beschreiben. Neben mir lag im Krankenhaus ein Mann der diese Form der Behandlung bekam. Er war nur noch Haut und Bein...Es lsst sich auch leicht nachweisen, dass gerade in diesem Fall kaum mehr die Fhigkeit Nahrung in sich zu verwerten bestand. Gerade komme ich von meinem Hausarzt, da ich gestern aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen wurde, und er besttigte meine Ansicht, dafr zu sorgen, dass der Organismus ber gengend L-Glutathion verfgt. 
Ich jedenfalls wrde keine Chemo durchfhren lassen... Man mag streiten ber Kremer oder Andere wie man will, jeder sollte die Behandlung durchfhren, die im aus dem Bauchgefhl her sagt, das ist fr mich das richtige...

----------


## WinfriedW

> Schlielich wollte ich auch noch etwas ber das Glutathion-System wissen:


*Hier!

*WW

----------


## Harro

*Endeffekt identisch

*Hallo, Winfried, mein Link zu Glutathion war schon sehr verständlich. Aber hierzu gibt es auch noch diese *Information
*
*"Armut ist keine Schande, Reichtum auch nicht"  * (Curt Götz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Theo2000

> *Hier!
> 
> *WW


Ich meinte nicht Glutamin... sondern Glutathion

Das stärkste körpereigene Antioxidans, Glutathion, ist von zentraler Bedeutung für gesunde Zellen und damit für einen gesunden Körper und Geist. Reduziertes Glutathion wirkt dem oxidativen Stress, verursacht durch freie Radikale entgegen. Freie Radikale werden heutzutage mit vielen Erkrankungen assoziiert: Abbau-Erscheinungen von Nervensystem und Gehirn, Herz- Kreislauferkrankungen, Immunschwäche, Krebs.

----------


## Theo2000

*Die kleine Ines - bösartiger Gehirntumor* *Milena - Pilozytisches Astrozytom Grad I im Rückenmark**Bericht von Frau T.W.  06. April 2003**Nachtrag von Frau T.W. - 16.09.2004 - Colondeszendenz Ca., Pleura Ca., Prostada Ca.**Bericht von Herr W.N. - 23.11.2002 - Magen-Ca, Totalresektion**Bericht von Frau W.K. 49 Jahre - Mammakarzinom* *Berichte von Dr. Deißler zu: Hirntumor, Rektum-Karzinom, invasiven, zirrhösen Mamma-Karzinom, Prostata-Karzinom**Bericht von Frau E.M. - 12.03.2004 - Brustkrebs, Pleuraerguss**Bericht von Manuel P - 04.11.2003 - Leukämie**Bericht von Frau M.M. - 06.08.04 - Brustkrebs; Tumor in Lunge u. Leber**Bericht von Herr B. - 06.08.04 - Nierenkrebs**Bericht von Frau D.B. - 18.02.04 - Pleuramesotheliom + ÄRZTLICHE BESCHEINIGUNG**Bericht von Frau A.S. -12.10.04 - Primäres Leberzellen CA**Bericht von Dr. med. X.X. - 11.05.06 - Urologe - Naturheilverfahren**Bericht von Dr. med. U.G. - 02.06.06 - Urothelkarzinom*

----------


## Harro

*Richtigstellung

*Hallo, Theo, hab Dank für diese Klarstellung. Siehe auch *hier
* 
*"Nur wer etwas leistet, kann sich etwas leisten"
*(Michail Gorbatschow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Wer ist WinfridW

*Hallo, Theo, wozu dienen die von Dir unter WinfridW eingestellten Links?

*"Niemand ist nutzlos in dieser Welt, der einem anderen die Bürde leicht macht"
*(Charles Dickens)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Werbung für Recancostat ?

*Hallo, Theo, was hat *das* mit Dir zu tun ?

*"Besser schweigen und als Narr erscheinen, als jeden Zweifel zu beseitigen"     * (Abraham Lincoln)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Theo2000

> *Wer ist WinfridW
> 
> *Hallo, Theo, wozu dienen die von Dir unter WinfridW eingestellten Links?
> 
> *"Niemand ist nutzlos in dieser Welt, der einem anderen die Bürde leicht macht"
> *(Charles Dickens)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Einfach zur Information..... Gerade heute ist es wichtig sich zu informieren. Nur ein gut informierter Mensch kann sich eine Meinung bilden, und eine eigene Entscheidung treffen...

----------


## Theo2000

*Werbung für Recancostat ? Ein derartiges Ansinnen ist einfach dumm !
*Hallo, Theo, was hat *das* mit Dir zu tun ? *Ich bin einfach der Auffassung, dass man nicht schicksalergeben den breiten Weg der standardisierten Therapien gehen sollte, sondern sich auch um Chancen jenseits der Erfahrungen der Vorbeter nutzen sollte.  So sehe ich aus persönlichen Erfahrungen in meiner eigenen Familie durchaus die, nenne es die  kleinen Wunder, dass diese Außenseitermedizin durchaus erfolgreicher sein kann , als  die so  gesponserte Chemo. 
Im Übrigen Hutschi ist es mir echt zu dumm, mich hier zu rechtfertigen oder zu streiten, dazu sind wir alle zu sehr mit dem Schicksal beschäftigt dass uns treibt..Ich schreibe meine Meinung, Deine mag ruhig eine andere sein... In meinem Falle bitte ich den von Dir zierten Satz von Abraham Lincoln anzuwenden.. Danke !
Gruß Theo
* 
*"Besser schweigen und als Narr erscheinen, als jeden Zweifel zu beseitigen"     * (Abraham Lincoln)

Gruß Hutschi[/quote]

----------


## Harro

*Angekommen

*Hallo, wenn auch meine Zitate nicht immer auf den jeweiligen vorangegangenen Beitrag bzw. dessen Verfasser anzuwenden sind, so muss ich Dir recht  geben, dass man das oben so deuten konnte. In diesem Fall ziehe ich mir den Schuh sogar an und bedauere, Dir unbewusst und ungewollt zu nahe getreten zu sein. Was die vielen Links weiter oben anbetrifft, vermisse ich allerdings noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage "Wer ist WinfridW ?". Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir ein schönes Wochenende und weiterhin einen günstigen Verlauf Deiner PKH.

*Viele sind hartnäckig in Bezug auf den einmal eingeschlagenen Weg, wenige in Bezug auf das Ziel"
*(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

*Dr. med. Jutta Hübner zu Glutathion.*

WW

----------

